# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Новый год

## tinatin

Давайте 31 декабря  сюда вечером придем. Может полегче всем станет.
 Близкие, у кого есть, все равно нашего желания не поймут. А в нг можно будет просто поболтать.

----------


## безкровный

Полностью Вас поддерживаю. Есть большая вероятность, что 31 я именно сюда и загляну, если ничего со мной не случится до этого времени...

----------


## tinatin

Здорово.Я тоже точно тут буду.
 А можно тут по правилам форума показывать свои фотки или нет? Что-то я не заметила этоготв правилах.

----------


## Selbstmord

Возможно и я загляну...

----------


## tinatin

А как время будем расчитывать?
 Мы тут из разных часовых поясов. К полночи по московскому????

----------


## Selbstmord

Я думаю где то так

----------


## kozhemjaka

И я загляну сюда после 12.

----------


## Фрирайдер

А что делать будем?

----------


## Selbstmord

Чисто теоретически могу предположить, что мы будем общаться...а может просто зайдем, глянем, кто онлайн сидит, и уйдем.

----------


## Freddi

замутили бы скайп конференцию
веселее было бы

----------


## мартиция

Загляну обязательно если связь позволит

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Здорово.Я тоже точно тут буду.
>  А можно тут по правилам форума показывать свои фотки или нет? Что-то я не заметила этоготв правилах.


 Фотки конечно можно, даже тема была видеописьма тут оставлять...

----------


## tinatin

А я даже не знаю что такое скайп  и как им пользоваться.
Хотите на меня посмотреть? Это, собственно, мой издевательский видео- ответ на оскорбления в мой адрес на одном другом форуме.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ounala

 Покажитесь тоже!!!!!! 
 Хотелось бы пообщаться тоже на нейтральные темы, не только на суицидальные. 
По мне так 6 наша философия что не-жизнь предпочтительнее жизни(для некоторых из нас) или для тех кто хочет реально уйти(для других из нас)-не отменяет автоматически общения на любые темы, нет?
 До сих пор не пойму как можно попасть в закрытый раздел несуицид.
  А можно тут говорить на несуицидальные темы?

----------


## смертник

> А можно тут говорить на несуицидальные темы?


 а это как? :Smile:

----------


## tinatin

Пульсвэв,а у меня не получается  оставлять сообщения в разделе Несуицид-написано что это функция для меня недоступна.
 Кто знает что делать?
 Смертник, ну просто  необязательно ведь все время говорить на тему суицида. Уже то что мы тут друг друга отлично понимаем на эту теу-это отлично само по себе. А почему бы не пообщаться на другие абстрактные и конкретные темы?

----------


## смертник

> Пульсвэв,а у меня не получается  оставлять сообщения в разделе Несуицид-написано что это функция для меня недоступна.
>  Кто знает что делать?


 так вроде через две недели только дается доступ..

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

если чат работает, то могу посоветовать в чате=)
или, опять же, в скайпе в конфе=)

----------


## Momia

со скайпом нинче проблемы и сделают они его или нет, это еще большой вопрос  :Frown:

----------


## Selbstmord

На скайп подали в суд за патентные разногласия. Суд назначен на июнь 2011, так что сомневаюсь, что до лета его включат. Хотя кто знает.

UPDATE: Уже работает  :Big Grin:

----------


## XoMKa

И главное соврешенно левые люди поздровляют и желают всякой простите ХУИТЫ.
ЕБАНУТЫЙ праздник кто его справляет тот не менее ебанутый) :Wink:

----------


## Selbstmord

Зря матюгаешься, в бан отправят.

----------


## tinatin

По сути сказанного я согласна с Хомкой. Ну, грубо выразился, сегодня многим хреново. Не надо его банить. Можно сказать он в грубой форме выразил  мысли большинства кто тут на форуме.
 Я в 12 по московскому зайду сюда,друзья.

----------


## Epitaph

> И главное соврешенно левые люди поздровляют и желают всякой простите ХУИТЫ.
> ЕБАНУТЫЙ праздник кто его справляет тот не менее ебанутый)


 +1

Да я вообще никакие праздники не люблю.

----------


## Фрирайдер

Ненавижу этот праздник! Ничего тупее не бывает. Приняли протестантскую ересь про ёлки-палки и какогото санта кловуна.  И самое дебильное, что не верящие Бога отмечают 2011 год от Рождества Христова. Ну, тупые!

----------


## riogo

> Здорово.Я тоже точно тут буду.
>  А можно тут по правилам форума показывать свои фотки или нет? Что-то я не заметила этоготв правилах.


 Фотки выкладывать можно, но не желательно, для этого есть группа в контакте
http://vkontakte.ru/club1058612
перед тем как вступать ознакомитесь с новостями

----------


## Eva-A

> По сути сказанного я согласна с Хомкой. Ну, грубо выразился, сегодня многим хреново. Не надо его банить. Можно сказать он в грубой форме выразил мысли большинства кто тут на форуме.


 просто уже на автомате ждешь чего-то от праздника....а ничего не выходит... второй одинокий новый год((((((((( весь день плакала

----------


## XoMKa

Сегодня на улицах будет полно ссаных-пьяных обывателей. :Smile: 
Грабь не хочу :Big Grin:

----------


## Eva-A

а я решила не кукситься, и улыбаться весь вечер! всем чертям назло!!!!!))))))))))))
Ребята, всех с Наступающим!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Желаю всем позитива! Перемен к лучшему! И любить и быть любимыми!

----------


## tinatin

Ева, давая плакать вместе.Мы ждем гостей , но все равно скорее бы все кончилось.
http://s013.radikal.ru/i323/1012/53/08a7106207c1.jpg
 У нас без пятнадцати девять. Как ты думаешь, если минут за 20 до полночи пойти со всего маху кинуть куда подальше снежок- и выпить за то что  противный 2010 год прошел-не будет это плохой приметой?

----------


## Pechalka

праздник превратился в криминал! мало того меня отвезли за город,так потом меня кинули накануне встречи НГ,то есть это было в 11 вечера.Вы представьте что потом творилось со мной? около часа я билась в истерике !!! пожалейте меня! я на грани...я пыталась...

----------


## tinatin

Звездочка я с тобой!!!!!!!!!!! На хрен послать  тех кто так стобой поступил. 20011-наш!!!!!!!!

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну раньше для меня  НГ в кругу семьи был трагедией и концом света. второй НГ встречаю дома. и все хорошо, настроение мы создаем себе сами. типа как встретишь, так и проведешь. прошлый год был просто замяучательным. и я верю, что этот год будет не хуже.
 вот только алкогольных напитков я намешала. шампанское, сливовое вино, мартини, ликер. вот теперь думаю, коньяка еще выпить что ли для полного комплекта. все пугаю родственников, что сейчас лопатой откопаю  своего хомяка и поеду  в центр  на елку.  они наивные такие, они реально пугаются и думают, что у меня  ума хватит  пьяненькой за руль сесть и по сугробам и плохим нечищенным дорогам рвануть в центр, где  ментов больше, чем прохожих.
 кстати, я тут на днях случайно  приоре бампер снесла. приступила к маневру на парковке, не убедившись в его безопасности. вообщем в стоящую машинку со всего размаху прилетела, показалось, что забуксовала, прибавила газу и вылетела.афца ипанутая, права купила, ездить не купила.  вот так вот под новый год я приговорила себя  к замене бампера на чужой машинке. ГАИ и страховые вызывать не стали, схему не составляли. потерпевший поменяет бампер и я ему этот счет оплачу. на тысячи четыре попала так...эх, лошара я... только потом заметила, что у меня у самой трещина на задней правой фаре. тогда мы только бампера осматривали, трещину я только на след. день заметила.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

на новый год не пил, да и вобще не праздновал. сразу после 12 пошел домой спать.

----------


## Eva-A

> это ужасно. когда бухой и с семьёй, усиливаю над собой контроль чтоб не сболтнуть или не сделать ничего лишнего.. случаи когда то уже были.. моя родня - люди перед которыми мне лучше не открываться и общаться поменьше...


 а я настолько редко общаюсь с родителями...что мне вот понравилось. Необязательно ж напиваться! просто выпить немного...для настроения

а вообще 1,2 января были насыщенными. И умирать совсем не хочется!

----------


## Eva-A

отцы и дети....
уф....(

----------


## kozhemjaka

> ... коньяка еще выпить что ли для полного комплекта. все пугаю родственников, что сейчас лопатой откопаю  своего хомяка и поеду  в центр  на елку...


 Это вроде как "край". Неужто они заслужили?..




> ... кстати, я тут на днях случайно  приоре бампер снесла. приступила к маневру на парковке, не убедившись в его безопасности. вообщем в стоящую машинку со всего размаху прилетела, показалось, что забуксовала, прибавила газу и вылетела.афца ипанутая, права купила, ездить не купила.  вот так вот под новый год я приговорила себя  к замене бампера на чужой машинке. ГАИ и страховые вызывать не стали, схему не составляли. потерпевший поменяет бампер и я ему этот счет оплачу. на тысячи четыре попала так...эх, лошара я... только потом заметила, что у меня у самой трещина на задней правой фаре. тогда мы только бампера осматривали, трещину я только на след. день заметила.


 А вот это нормально почти для каждого второго (в смысле, кто получили права  - сам такую "фигню устроил" однажды  :Smile:   )

----------

